# Marrying some1 in the US Military



## wonderlustchick (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi All,

My partner and I are thinking of getting married within the next year. I am a UK Citizen and he is a US Citzen currently employed by the Military.

What are the implications on the following:

Marrying in the US after I come over on the VWP (I do not intend to move across permenantly until winter 2010)

Working in the US from winter 2010? I am a UK qualified Barrister & Solicitor, would it be difficult for me to find a job within the legal sector even if I do not practice?

How long would I have to wait until I could legally work?

Tax Implications if I worked in the US via my UK based limited company offering UK legal advice to expats and other clients either in in the UK or US (UK Law)

What is it like in Louisiana and Calformia

Thank you so much


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

First question - is he currently enlisted in the US Forces or a civilian contractor?


----------



## wonderlustchick (Nov 4, 2009)

twostep said:


> First question - is he currently enlisted in the US Forces or a civilian contractor?


He is enlisted in the Navy (last 8yrs) going for the whole slog.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

wonderlustchick said:


> He is enlisted in the Navy (last 8yrs) going for the whole slog.


Correction:>) He is going for his current enlistment. He cannot sign up for 20 years which is the minimum for retirement.
Google US Bar Association and Bar Association of the respective state for information about requirements to work in the legal field and/or to take the Bar Exam. WES is a good source to translate your education/experience. 
What are LA/CA like? What is the UK like? Too broad of a spectrum to give an answer. What bases are on his dream sheet? Remember - until he has orders in his hands it is not set.
Expat advising expat is not a new concept. 
You can work after you have your GC, SS# and if you anticipate advising in legal matters your US credentials.
Is he stationed in the UK right now?


----------



## wonderlustchick (Nov 4, 2009)

twostep said:


> Correction:>) He is going for his current enlistment. He cannot sign up for 20 years which is the minimum for retirement.
> Google US Bar Association and Bar Association of the respective state for information about requirements to work in the legal field and/or to take the Bar Exam. WES is a good source to translate your education/experience.
> What are LA/CA like? What is the UK like? Too broad of a spectrum to give an answer. What bases are on his dream sheet? Remember - until he has orders in his hands it is not set.
> Expat advising expat is not a new concept.
> ...


Thank you for your response.

I will reserach the websites you mentioned.

Perhaps I should rephrase, he would like to complete the minimum term.

He is currently based in the US and will be moving to San Diego next Winter. Could you advise me on that area? I visited there for 2 days but it is not enough time to make an informed decision.

Dream Sheet, will depend on me. Its a joint decision as I am moving over and having to make some sacrifice in regards to career progression in the short-term. We are a team, so we will decide together as it is about give and take.

Is the job market okay in SD? Is it multicultural?

Am I am able to get my GC/SS quickly? I do not want to be sitting at home. I would rather just stay in the UK until it is all sorted out.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

wonderlustchick said:


> Thank you for your response.
> 
> I will reserach the websites you mentioned.
> 
> ...


No, he would not like - he is obligated by contract to finish his enlistment.
Dream Sheet is what the name says - wishes. Sometimes they come true; more often not. We had verbal confirmation for GA and got written orders for MD.

What I know of SD is not much - cost of living/housing is very high and commutes are ridiculous. Of course there will be the option of on-base housing. The job market depends on your qualifications.

As he is in the US you will probably want to go the K1 route. Have you not yet gone through USCIS.gov to research your visa?

You can always get married, which means pay increase for him plus some other perks while you sit things out in the UK. Does he have sea duty coming up?


----------



## wonderlustchick (Nov 4, 2009)

twostep said:


> No, he would not like - he is obligated by contract to finish his enlistment.
> Dream Sheet is what the name says - wishes. Sometimes they come true; more often not. We had verbal confirmation for GA and got written orders for MD.
> 
> What I know of SD is not much - cost of living/housing is very high and commutes are ridiculous. Of course there will be the option of on-base housing. The job market depends on your qualifications.
> ...


I just looked at the USCIS website (sigh). I will look at in detail when I have finished work.

I will start the research from this point.

When I see him later in the month, we will discuss the best way forward.

He just wants to get married right now, but I want to make sure we do everything correctly.

No Sea Duty coming up.

Thank you


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You can get married in the US, you return to the UK and wait while he has your paperwork processed. 
Check out navywives.com


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

wonderlustchick said:


> Working in the US from winter 2010? I am a UK qualified Barrister & Solicitor, would it be difficult for me to find a job within the legal sector even if I do not practice?
> 
> How long would I have to wait until I could legally work?
> 
> ...


First of all, trying to practice UK law through your UK based limited company is going to complicate your situation no end. If you are physically located in the US and doing work, you are working in the US for tax and payroll purposes and have to meet all the various requirements for tax and withholdings. You might consider working as a "consultant" - self-employed - which would simplify the accounting considerably. Passing billings and expenses back and forth between the UK company and the US is simply more trouble than it's worth.

If you want to go for legal work without re qualifying as a US attorney, you might try checking with some international companies, law firms or consultancies that have significant business interests with the UK. They may be interested in having someone with UK law knowledge handy in the US offices.

And San Diego is definitely multi-cultural, though the predominant "other" culture is definitely Mexican and other Spanish speaking Latin American, not so much European. Friends I have who live near San Diego just love it there. The area is fairly expensive (though being attached to the Navy can be a big advantage), and you're not that far from LA, if you like to partake of that sort of craziness now and then. You're also not that far from some beautiful wilderness - deserts, mountains and other great outdoors stuff.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Psyshrink (Nov 12, 2009)

It sounds like there are some big decisions to be made and work/career considerations are very important to sort out before marriage, particularly when you are from different countries. I am a psychologist and work with many women living as expats who are now sitting in a foreign country, out of work and frustrated. 

It is important to have realistic expectations and given the current economic conditions, it might be more challenging and take a longer amount of time to find a job that suits you. 

That being said, San Diego is beautiful and has much to offer in terms of quality lifestyle. However, it is very expensive.


----------

